# Coming to an NBA arena near you -- some sooner than later



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Coming to an NBA arena near you -- some sooner than later*
By Tony Mejia
CBS SportsLine.com Staff Writer

Make no mistake, if you're a European prospect younger than 30 and not completely tied down to your club team, the FIBA World Championship offers the ultimate career opportunity.

Performing in the clutch raises your profile no matter what sport or country you're playing for. In this world stage, considering how seriously a lot of these nations take this event, performing well is often very profitable.

Just look at some of the imports who have arrived in the NBA over the past few offseasons. Sarunas Jasikevicius came over from Maccabi Tel Aviv after earning the reputation as the best guard not in the big leagues. Fellow Lithuanian Arvydas Macijauskas signed with the Hornets after being labeled one of the world's best shooters. Anthony Parker and Maceo Baston, Americans who were flourishing overseas, signed NBA deals this offseason. So did Euroleague veterans Jorge Garbajosa and Walter Herrmann. There is no longer trepidation over giving game-tested vets of international a chance to prove their worth.

With all eyes fixed on Japan, we're going to see what many of these players are made of. Particularly fortunate are athletes in Team USA's Group D, who get the benefit of open auditions against most of the NBA's top young superstars.

This isn't a report on how Yao, Pau Gasol and Dirk Nowitzki are doing. This isn't about sufficiently established talents like Anderson Varejao, Leandro Barbosa, Boris Diaw or Carlos Arroyo. Here the focus is on those still trying to make it.
*
The In Crowd (already in NBA)*

*Darko Milicic, Serbia & Montenegro*: Orlando has to be pleased with what it has seen. Darko looked like he was pressing early but has been solid since. It will be interesting to see how he fares as the competition gets tougher, but at least he's gaining confidence.

*Johan Petro, France*: Seattle's center will be fighting off Robert Swift and rookie Saer Sane for an NBA starting spot. He hasn't really done much for his national side yet, serving as a reserve behind veteran Frederic Weis.

*Mickael Gelabale, France*: The Sonics hope he can make an immediate contribution on the wing. Because of the injury to Tony Parker, Gelabale is getting more touches on offense and has put together a solid tournament. He's athletic, yet savvy.

*Ersan Ilyasova, Turkey*: He has been one of the leaders for a young Turkish squad that wasn't supposed to be undefeated through four games. Ilyasova is a versatile forward who has risen to the challenge of helping to carry his country. The Bucks are no doubt thrilled.

*Walter Herrmann, Argentina*: Charlotte's find has been dynamite off the bench for his country, leading the team in scoring through the first three games. He's much more than a scorer though. His game really resembles that of Andres Nocioni before the Bulls forward introduced himself to the NBA with floor burns and a physical nature that belies his size.

*Ime Udoka, Nigeria*: His team has been a major disappointment, but that hasn't stopped Udoka from making a good impression. He has been at the center of everything, attacking and hustling. Even if he doesn't see much playing time with the Knicks, he should boost the level of intensity in practice.

*Mile Ilic, Serbia & Montenegro*: The Nets are hoping he can help fortify their frontcourt this year, although he's probably not ready for that. In the little that's been seen of him in Japan, he's shown good activity.

*Jorge Garbajosa, Spain*: As advertised, the Raptors guard is a winner who does all the little things a team needs to win. He sticks 3-pointers, plays scrappy defense and can always be counted on for a timely steal or deflection. He has a nice future.

*Jose Calderon, Spain*: Toronto's young point guard will likely play behind T.J. Ford, but based on his performance thus far, Calderon is ready to battle for minutes. As expected, he's made sound decisions and kept turnovers to a minimum.

*Vassilis Spanoulis, Greece*: He has been a focal point for a deep Greek side and had the ball in his hands down the stretch of a close win over Australia, knocking down critical free throws. It will be interesting to see whether he contends for minutes early in his stint with the Rockets.

*Sure Things (inevitably NBA-bound)*

*Tiago Splitter, Brazil*: Is he lottery-worthy next year? Probably, although he definitely hasn't done anything to enhance his reputation. His defense is far ahead of his offense, which in the NBA would probably be limited to putbacks and short jumpers.

*Luis Scola, Argentina*: A much more refined big man than Splitter, Scola looks like he could be a valuable asset in the NBA the moment he walks on the court. When that will be is anybody's guess, but based on what I've seen, he's worth brokering a buyout.

*Sun Yue, China*: Undeniably skilled, you can see the Chinese are grooming him to be the country's lead guard for the next decade. Despite his young age, he's done some nice things when thrown into the fire. He's still a few years away, but 6-foot-9 point guards don't come around often.

*Yi Jianlian, China*: Loved his athleticism. That's what separates him from most prospects and makes him such a different player than Yao, who despite being a great athlete for his size, has nothing on this kid. The explosive Yi looked like he belonged, at least athletically, when placed on the court with the NBA guys. He's legit.

*Uros Tripkovic, Serbia & Montenegro*: This kid looks like the real deal. Only 20, he's an excellent shooter who handles well and looks athletic enough to hang. Partizan Belgrade has a firm grip on his rights, but that only means he's going to get plenty of seasoning. Eventually, we'll be hearing from him.

*Juan Carlos Navarro, Spain*: "La Bomba" might be the most impressive non-American guard on display at the World Championship. He's shown it all, from shooting stroke to exploding toward the rim. Once the NBA can pry him the off guard from Winterthur Barcelona, he'll be over here.

*Rudy Fernandez, Spain*: At 21, he's five years younger than Navarro and further ahead in his progression at that age, but there's still concern of whether he has the moxie to translate his talents to the NBA game. A strong start in Japan indicates he's maturing. He played one of his best games in Wednesday's win over Angola.

*Brad Newley, Australia*: After shining in the Australian Basketball League last year, there was talk he'd be drafted this past June. He's had his moments in this tournament, and will reinforce someone's wing rotation in the coming years.

*Marco Belinelli, Italy*: The 20-year-old put on a clinic against the United States in a near-upset, showing poise and a fearless nature. He has some Peja Stojakovic in him.

*Antonis Fotsis, Greece*: He played with the Grizzlies briefly earlier this decade and is poised for a return to the NBA at some point in the future. He's your typical European power forward: rebounds decently, passes nicely and, most important, is able to extend defenses with his outside shot.

*Bubble Boys (50/50 shots)*

*Sani Becirovic, Slovenia*: Internationally, he's no secret, but you wonder if he's so comfortable with his situation in Spain to bother coming overseas to compete for a spot. He's a player, but would be considered an undersized shooting guard.

*Elias Ayuso, Puerto Rico*: He shouldn't be a secret anymore, not with a 16-for-21 start from 3-point range in this event. Ayuso has a history of strong play against the U.S. and played collegiately at USC. Although a tad undersized, you would think someone would give him an opportunity to show what he can do in a training camp atmosphere.

*Craig Bradshaw, New Zealand*: He was the Tall Blacks' breakout star earlier this summer, even winning a head-to-head battle with Andrew Bogut. The World Championship hasn't gone as well for him, but he has his entire senior season at Winthrop to impress. He's likely a second-round pick in the upcoming draft.

*Fadi El-Khatib, Lebanon*: You could see why the Clippers were interested in signing him a few years back. He's a legitimate small forward who has been able to get off despite opposing defenses keying on him. His contract with his hometown club team ends late this decade, so there's a possibility his talents may see the light of day, either in the NBA or in a more prestigious European league.

*Marcelo Huertas, Brazil*: The 23-year-old point guard has done a nice job playing next to Leandro Barbosa. Huertas is a nice prospect, but is clearly a few years away.

*Kosta Perovic, Serbia & Montenegro*: He's 7-foot-1 and only 21, but he's also far away. He has barely gotten off the bench in Japan, and hasn't shown much when he has.

*Angelo Gigli, Italy*: He looks like a poor man's Keith Van Horn, which isn't necessarily a good thing, but youth is on his side. Gigli came from nowhere to gain national acclaim in his country, so he could continue improving.

*Stefano Mancinelli, Italy*: He's a couple of years more advanced than Belinelli and hasn't been as impressive, but he's in a similar mold. I could foresee him continuing to excel in Italy and ultimately enhancing his profile enough to get a look.

*Nikos Zisis, Greece*: He has a clutch game-winning 3-pointer already in this tournament and has the athleticism to eventually get to the NBA. The Greeks have an abundance of polished guards, so he doesn't play a lot of minutes, but you can see he has the look of a winner.

*Lazaros Papadopoulos, Greece*: A legit 7-footer who can rebound and fit in well in halfcourt sets, you wonder if he'll get a crack at the NBA given the need for quality size.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

LINK


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Looks like there are quite a few more potential NBA ballers from France, Argentina, Spain, and China. Dirk will remain the lone German in NBA for another couple years...

For the sake of globalizing NBA, *Fadi El-Khatib, Lebanon* needs to be signed ASAP. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> For the sake of globalizing NBA, *Fadi El-Khatib, Lebanon* needs to be signed ASAP. :biggrin:


And if *Lior Eliyahu from Israel * could guard him, well maybe that wouldn't be such a good idea. :angel:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

If I play in the league, then would I be considered foreign? I was born in Dallas but my family is from Pakistan.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> If I play in the league, then would I be considered foreign? I was born in Dallas but my family is from Pakistan.


Are you a citizen of which country? You really wouldn't be considered a foreign player if you were born here, and didn't give up your U.S. citizenship. Look at Michelle Wie.... 










I don't mean her body. I meant her background. :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Im a US citizen, but I'm brown just like any other Pakistani and I speak fluently in Urdu and stuff.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Im a US citizen, but I'm brown just like any other Pakistani and I speak fluently in Urdu and stuff.


I believe that makes you a 100% Pakistani American!

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lol thanks for the insight ed :cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't mean her body. I meant her background. :biggrin:


What body?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

That list needs Basille(sp)...after he spanked us in 04...he became my favorite non-NBA euro....he could play in the league.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

She's got a good face, but I really don't know what's going on with those pants.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> She's got a good face, but I really don't know what's going on with those pants.


Who cares about the pants, what is up with the belt?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> Who cares about the pants, what is up with the belt?


Personally, I'd be afraid of getting my club tangled up in those earrings. :clown:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

See? :nah: 

What do people pay attention to when I wanted to emphasize Wie's background?

:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Every one is standing for the pledge as she is warming up?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Every one is standing for the pledge as she is warming up?


Nah, I think that guy is having chest pains as he's watching her tee shot. :jawdrop:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Or, more likely, he's getting ready to vomit.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Or, more likely, he's getting ready to vomit.


Warm beer? :hurl:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:thand:


----------

